# Auto Train - Requirements



## Richie Boxo (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Everyone

Need some help,

IM renting an Enterprise Van, its a GM Express or Ford Econoline is that ok for the Autotrain ? Size / Clearance ?

Many thanks!


----------



## PerRock (Mar 29, 2017)

Auto Train Vehicle Requirements & Restrictions

peter


----------



## Triley (Mar 29, 2017)

Also, be sure to check with your rental agency that it's okay to do that. All sorts of rules could be broken in the contract, and the rental agency could turn out for blood if something goes wrong involving the vehicle.


----------



## fixj (Mar 29, 2017)

The rental agency would be scratching their heads when thay check the mileage and find you have only put 50 miles on the van for a 900 mile trip!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 30, 2017)

Enterprise has a GPS device to track where the vehicle is located during the rental, primarily to see if you go to an adjoining state that isn't authorized on your contract. I have found Enterprise very particular and annoying when it comes to the details.


----------



## PVD (Mar 30, 2017)

Some rental contracts have limitations on the states cars are to be driven in. I just had one that was NY/NJ/CT no big deal for the few days I had it , but I couldn't use that company for some trips I take to upstate where I go over the GW and 80-380-81 because PA wasn't included Always check on where it can be used, and "Valet" provisions.


----------



## ehbowen (Mar 31, 2017)

fixj said:


> The rental agency would be scratching their heads when thay check the mileage and find you have only put 50 miles on the van for a 900 mile trip!


We can laugh about that now, but that exact same situation arose when Auto-Train (with a hyphen) was privately owned and brand new. The long-time editor of _Trains_ magazine, David P. Morgan, flew to Washington, rented a car (specifying a one-way rental to Orlando, Florida), and took the Auto-Train south. When he tried to turn the car in with less than a hundred miles on the clock (this was before unlimited mileage; you were charged by the mile), they accused him of odometer tampering and threatened to have him arrested. It took a while to convince them that he wasn't a felon....


----------



## richie (Apr 8, 2017)

I appreciate the advice, I am driving from NY to Lofton so I am putting a lot of miles on it,

just form VA to FLA its going on the train, I can't drive all the way to Florida.


----------



## chakk (Apr 8, 2017)

But nyc to lorton is only 250 miles, and nyc to florida is 1,000. So you will want to check with the rental company in advance.


----------



## richie (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks for all your advice, I skipped on Enterprise, vehicles too big,

Ive made sure I check with the rental companies, as well as my car rental insurer as well, no surprises


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 8, 2017)

I have found AVIS, though sometime a little higher, has been very accommodating to different requests myself or a member of my team made over the years. Also, when renting find out if there are any group rates. Sometimes Amtrak has a deal, or using the AARP discount number, or AAA discount number or there are other groups. Most give you 10% - 15% off, or a free day if you rent for a week.


----------

